# Cost of Windows Server 2008?



## RCuber (Jan 4, 2010)

What is the cost of Windows Web Server 2008 R2 in India? I tried searching a lot but im not able to find the indian price!!


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 5, 2010)

i use priceindia.com 

i guess its Rs. 1,17,000/-


----------



## RCuber (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ that website is down. 

I dont think its Rs. 1,17,000 /- , cause the standard edition itself is about 41K with 5 CAL. 
Wed edition will be less than that price!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 5, 2010)

why dont u use linux server


----------



## RCuber (Jan 6, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> why dont u use linux server


If I wanted to use a linux server then I wouldn't have asked about Windows Server in the first place . My requirement is for a Windows Web Server specifically Windows Web Server 2008 R2


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 6, 2010)

there you go
*www.priceindia.in/software/microsoft-windows-server-2008-price/


----------



## RCuber (Jan 6, 2010)

^^ Thanks Vishal.. but the page does not include Price for Windows Web Server , its a .edition exclusive for web hosting


----------

